# fish tank light



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

ok so i have a 10 gallon with a glass lid. just a standard 2 piece lid. fish specs below. well i h ave been thinking about gettign a light because my tank is partway by a window so it isnt in the light a lot, just a few hours and its not direct. well i have some plants and they are growing, but not doing to well now. well anywho i want a light for my tank to make it a little more friendly. so what should i get. there was a user on here making his own saltwater tank for a shrimp (bah cant think of the name. the strong ones that break tanks) and he had a really nice lamp. i loved the style. well i just did a quick ebay search and this is the type of light i like, but still uncertain. so please any info on a type of fixture would be nice. my tank is not plant heave, just want it to be alive. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/AQUARIUM-LIGHT-20-JEBO-POWER-COMPACT-LIGHTING-W-LEGS_W0QQitemZ270209578231QQihZ017QQcategoryZ46314QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

update...

OK so its was a mantis shrimp. lol. and here is the light he has.









That was posted on this thread. just made the pic here so you didnt have to cycle through all the pics
here is the original thread. http://www.fishforums.com/forum/user-journals/18277-10-gal-mantis.html?highlight=mantis

or i could always go the cheap way and get a black pleastic box one, but i still want to see what else is good


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

nobody. anyone know the type of light that is. is there a name for them that have legs


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Iam lost On his page he posted the link to where he got it and that he bought the legs for 6$ at the same place.Doesnt that tell you what you need to know or Iam reading this wrong?
Here are the links in case you missed or somthing 
lighting :http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...life20aqualightpowercompactstriplight1x28watt

legs :http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...cl0/coralifeaqualightplusmountinglegs4pkclear


----------

